# Best Clincher For Gravel (Pave)?



## ElDuderino (Feb 21, 2004)

Me again...

Anyone have suggestions for a tire that can handle a good amount of pave? It would need to be a tire with good sidewalls, since that seems to be the area most affected by pave. Thanks.


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*Panaracer Paselas are pretty tough. Also...*

There's lots of gravel around here, and I've had pretty good luck with Panaracer Paselas. I'm using 35s on one bike most of the time (it goes offroad a fair amount) and 32s on the other (they're actually only about 25mm wide). They're a little heavy, but they've done hundreds of miles in conditions that cut the sidewall on a lot of other tires. Avocet Crosses are probably even tougher, but they're pretty chunky.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Gatorskins, too*



ElDuderino said:


> Me again...
> 
> Anyone have suggestions for a tire that can handle a good amount of pave? It would need to be a tire with good sidewalls, since that seems to be the area most affected by pave. Thanks.


The Paselas aren't bad, having more "tread" than many. Conti Gatorskins are really tough and have pretty thick rubber; I never had one cut. I think they go up to 28mm.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

*Michelin Megamium*



ElDuderino said:


> Me again...
> 
> Anyone have suggestions for a tire that can handle a good amount of pave? It would need to be a tire with good sidewalls, since that seems to be the area most affected by pave. Thanks.


If you are looking for a tire that can perform OK on the road and handle some adventures on gravel, consider the Michelin Megamium. They are available only as 700x23C but they are probably closer to a Conti 700x25C in terms of width and they have a sturdy sidewall and tread.


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

*these are what I use*

There's a lot of dirt / gravel riding done out here along the Front Range. Quite a few local road races include gravel stretches. I very rarely flat on gravel, tho some of that is due to technique more than tires. Here's a good bet for some sturdy tires that also ride well:

http://www.kendausa.com/bicycle/cyclocross.cfm?p=03

The Kaliente Iron Cloaks are what my teammates and I have been using this season. They're durable, "race" light, ride well and best of all, affordable. Using the link, you can purchase them direct from the company.

Of course, I can be accused of bias, as they're a sponsor. But they really do work well.


----------



## FatFrank (Jul 12, 2004)

*another vote for Kenda*

My LBS got me some Kenda 1 3/8 inch cross tires for my 27 inch wheels. It made a hugh difference on the trails where I use to wash out and fall I now can turn with speed and confidence in packed sand and very loose gravel.


----------

